# Skillet Cheese Bread



## zippy12 (Jan 27, 2019)

https://www.jocooks.com/recipes/no-...UMTMmS5WYW8tMqptO1-0Hd73eE7Wpm-HehSaeXJpd9pVM








Rise until 2X size






2nd rise in greased CI


















in 5  min 1/2 the bread is gone!


----------



## WillRunForQue (Jan 27, 2019)

I was just thinking about what bread to make tonight, will definitely give this one a try.  Thanks Z!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 27, 2019)

Looks awesome zippy. My mom use to make regular biscuit dough in the fry pan out side when we had fish fries.

Warren


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 27, 2019)

Looks very good! Do you ever add diced raw jalapenos?


----------



## zippy12 (Jan 27, 2019)

Thanks I6 HS and Hawg

Hawging It
First time making this... but I don't thing jalapenos would hurt..


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 27, 2019)

Mmmm, that looks like it'd be good slathered with some chile.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 27, 2019)

Thanks for the like hawging

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 27, 2019)

Zippy What was the meal with this??

Warren


----------



## zippy12 (Jan 27, 2019)

HS I used as an appetizer.  Meal was flank steak sammies with saute peppers and onions.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 27, 2019)

That looks good.  I'm going to make some for supper tonight.
Thanks for posting.
Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 27, 2019)

Looks Mighty Tasty from the Den!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 30, 2019)

Zippy, spun one of these up the other night when I was bored. Very easy and quite good. Thanks for post.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 30, 2019)

How did I miss this zip?  Looks great, something I need to try.


----------



## WillRunForQue (Jan 30, 2019)

Ours was tasty too, finished the last slices off today.  I just have to bake these Dutch oven breads earlier.  Instead of cutting it almost straight out of the oven like I did, I needed to let it cool longer before slicing.  4 hungry mouths drooling over it might have had something to do with that!  Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 30, 2019)

wow zippy, looks great,  fast rise?


----------



## Steve H (Jan 31, 2019)

Point! I'll be giving this a spin.


----------



## GATOR240 (Jan 31, 2019)

Looks tasty Zippy. The wife just asked me the other day about getting some flank steak, so I guess I'm going to try this out soon. like.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 31, 2019)

GATOR240 said:


> Looks tasty Zippy. The wife just asked me the other day about getting some flank steak, so I guess I'm going to try this out soon. like.



Best listen to the one whom you must obey.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 31, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> How did I miss this zip?  Looks great, something I need to try.


 Practice up Farmer the gathering coming.

Warren


----------



## GATOR240 (Jan 31, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Best listen to the one whom you must obey.
> 
> Warren


Always. Well almost always.


----------



## disco (Jan 31, 2019)

Looks very tasty!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 31, 2019)

Thanks Flatbroke for the like.

Warren


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Feb 3, 2019)

Cheese, CI skillet, bread.  What is there to not like?  
Nice job Zip.


----------

